# yellow ladyslippers at home



## cnycharles (May 19, 2009)

... their home, that is in upstate ny. was checking on a site to see if worthwhile for people to visit, you be the judge! last pic is an extreme closeup of a tiny heartleaf twayblade

























































most are quick shots, no tripod, lots of blackflies, a bit of breeze and lots of sun. it was harder to find the yellow orchids today, since usually when I'm there, it's cloudy and sort of rainy so the flowers really stand out from all of the green leaves and moss. today everything was bright green and yellow in the sunlight


----------



## JeanLux (May 20, 2009)

great pics nevertheless!!! Thanks Charles!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 20, 2009)

Always a pleasure seeing wild orchids and those are some really healthy clumps there! Thanks for the view.


----------



## biothanasis (May 20, 2009)

Greet shots!!! Lovely cyps!!! And the _Listera cordata_ is fantastic!!!


----------



## Hera (May 20, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## billc (May 20, 2009)

Nice pictures! Do you ever see what pollinates these while you're out there admiring them?

Bill


----------



## P-chan (May 20, 2009)

Beautiful! Thanks for posting the pictures.  I would love to see those in person. :smitten:


----------



## SlipperKing (May 20, 2009)

This is nice Charles. Thanks for making the trip and sharing!


----------



## Heather (May 20, 2009)

Excellent! 
I have some photos to share from the garden the other day. Happily there were many more acaules blooming than last year!


----------



## CodPaph (May 20, 2009)

show, very very nice


----------



## John M (May 20, 2009)

Beautiful! Ahhhhhhh, spring! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Hien (May 20, 2009)

Much much nicer than the dandelions we have locally.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2009)

Sunday is going to be the funniest day in Upstate NY history!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2009)

Great stands of yellow!


----------



## Clark (May 21, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Gilda (May 21, 2009)

AWESOME !!!:clap: I would love to see these in situ !!


----------

